
Comparing the Top Five Computer Vision APIs - goberoi
https://goberoi.com/comparing-the-top-five-computer-vision-apis-98e3e3d7c647
======
sparky_
Full output of the experiment is here:
[https://goberoi.github.io/cloudy_vision/output/output.html](https://goberoi.github.io/cloudy_vision/output/output.html)

I'm surprised by how good some of the CloudSight captions are.

~~~
goberoi
I address that in the post: apparently Cloud Sight uses a mix of machine
learning and crowd sourcing. My experiments and their pricing suggest that the
captions you see were mostly crowdsourced. Still, the quality is great, and if
their pricing works for your use-case, they offer a great solution.

